# How do i connect 2 vip211z to my 1000.2 Dish Pro Plus



## orabun (Jul 8, 2020)

I just bought a lake house and it has a Didh Network 1000.2 Dish Pro Plus dish. I'm already a Dish Network customer and have 2 viP211z's I've been using in my RV. There is a double coax running from the dish to the house, but only one coax is connected at the house. The Original owners had that one coax connected to a splitter and was trying to run 2 wallys but it would cut in and out due to partial or total signal loss. My vip211's are doing the same thing. Can i connect both coax cables, 1 to each receiver to correct this problem? If so, how do the need to be connected?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

One coax each connected to ports 1 & 2 on the DPP LNB with each one running to one of the two 211's. No splitters, no switches needed, just run a check switch after connecting. It doesn't matter which port is connected to which 211. Even port 3 would work...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Like NYDutch was saying - the previous owners were hooking it up wrong. Follow what he said and the two 211's will work just fine.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Orabun - any comments, end results ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I beginning to think that answering questions is not such a great idea anymore, since we never get any feedback on our answers.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey all, sorry to high Jack the original poster here but I am kinda in the same boat. Just got a river cabin and I have my old VIP211 along with a older DP Plus Digital LNFB PN 151300. If I am successful at hooking this all up after mounting the dish what channels can I expect to receive. I currently have the Hopper Sling with a few Joeys at home. Will I be able to purchase the same programming as I have at home? Thanks!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 151300 lnb is designed for SD reception on WA (two lnbs' for 110 and 119 Sats).

There are a few HD channels on 110 and 119 but most of them are on 119.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

Jim5506 said:


> The 151300 lnb is designed for SD reception on WA (two lnbs' for 110 and 119 Sats).
> 
> There are a few HD channels on 110 and 119 but most of them are on 119.


First, thank you for the reply! I would like to get as many HD channels as I can. So it would not be worth while to set this old dish up?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> most of them are on 119





PappysMF said:


> as many HD channels as I can


so, yes
try and see what is missing for you


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

PappysMF said:


> First, thank you for the reply! I would like to get as many HD channels as I can. So it would not be worth while to set this old dish up?


You can see which channels are on which satellites here: Channels 1-999 on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing)

Use the "Commercial Acct HD" listings unless you're in Hawaii or Alaska.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OOPS! Most WA HD channels are on 129, not 110 or 119, sorry for the brain glitch.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

Okay. I just wanted to be clear. When Jim5506 said “The 151300 lnb is designed for SD reception on WA“ I wanted to be sure I could get the desired channels in HD not just SD. And according to NYDutch’s link, it does look like most of the channels we are interested in do come through as HD on 119. 

Now to find the remote for the 211 and confirm that it even works again. It’s been sitting out in the garage for about ten years. And the dish needs cleaned up. It’s been sitting in the back yard for several years itself. 

I will keep you all updated but it will be at least two weeks until I get back to the cottage. 

Thanks again for all of the help, it is much appreciated!


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

Jim5506 said:


> OOPS! Most WA HD channels are on 129, not 110 or 119, sorry for the brain glitch.


What does that mean as far as my old set up? Should I just call Dish and have a tech come out and install a new system for me and be done with it?

NYDutch's chart did show that most of the channels we are interested in does come through on the 119.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PappysMF said:


> NYDutch's chart did show that most of the channels we are interested in does come through on the 119


then I wouldn't worry about 129W sat and run the 211 w/out remote by using just front panel buttons for start (perhaps you remember that time when TV had no remote))


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

PappysMF said:


> What does that mean as far as my old set up? Should I just call Dish and have a tech come out and install a new system for me and be done with it?


DISH probably won't install your ViP211 for you -- They'll more than likely want to set you up with a complete system including a Wally.

You may be able to find a local satellite TV dealer and go through them.

The installation isn't difficult but it does require patience, diligence and mounting the mast on something that is really rigid.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

harsh said:


> DISH probably won't install your ViP211 for you -- They'll more than likely want to set you up with a complete system including a Wally.
> 
> You may be able to find a local satellite TV dealer and go through them.
> 
> The installation isn't difficult but it does require patience, diligence and mounting the mast on something that is really rigid.


Thats why I was thinking I would just have them come out and install everything new. That way I won't have the wife on me when she can watch her Discovery ID in HD or maybe even at all. And I won't have any problems watching the Big10 network in HD.

I installed my very first system by myself some 20 years ago and it wasn't bad once I found the satellite. I was on the roof with the TV sound all the way waiting to hear the beeps. LOL


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - 2 and 3 LNB dishes are a bit more "complicated" - but it can still be done by a homeowner who understands what he's doing (I can, and I'm sure NYDutch is pretty practiced at it, since he is an RV'er who uses the 1000.4 EA and WA). It's much easier to have a sat meter (even the analog type !) rather than relying on the sat receiver meter.
If you're aiming the 1000.2 Western Arc, You want to connect to the middle of the 3 outputs, set the skew on the dish for your location (get your numbers at www.dishpointer.com), then maximize your weakest CONUS transponder (i.e. NOT a spotbeam). Oh, a magnetic compass also helps.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

scooper said:


> Well - 2 and 3 LNB dishes are a bit more "complicated" - but it can still be done by a homeowner who understands what he's doing (I can, and I'm sure NYDutch is pretty practiced at it, since he is an RV'er who uses the 1000.4 EA and WA). It's much easier to have a sat meter (even the analog type !) rather than relying on the sat receiver meter.
> If you're aiming the 1000.2 Western Arc, You want to connect to the middle of the 3 outputs, set the skew on the dish for your location (get your numbers at www.dishpointer.com), then maximize your weakest CONUS transponder (i.e. NOT a spotbeam). Oh, a magnetic compass also helps.


I only have the 2 LNB dish. This is the info I got off of the dishpointer site. Does that look correct for me to get started?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

On WA most HD is on 129. You can get all the channels with just 110 and 119 but they will nearly all be SD, so you need a 3 lnb receiver head for full programming for WA.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

PappysMF said:


> I only have the 2 LNB dish. This is the info I got off of the dishpointer site. Does that look correct for me to get started?


Well - you need to use the Multi- slot information area and find the satellites you're trying to get. But you're getting there.

What dish do you have and what are you trying to get ? Some general location info would help us also.

IF - you're trying to get Eastern Arc - it can be done with the Dish500 dish . However, Dish currently uses the 1000.2 EA Dish / LNB. With this dish, you can get all HD including your locals (if they are on 61.5 spotbeam) (this is why we need local information - TV market would also be useful)

If you have a Dish500, and are aiming at Western Arc, You will want to aim at 119 and 110 satellites. Very little HD is available with this dish (not saying zero - just very little). If you want all the HD on Western Arc, you NEED the 1000.2 WA dish /LNB, since most Dish HD western is on 129.

The more information you give us, the more we can help you.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

scooper said:


> Well - you need to use the Multi- slot information area and find the satellites you're trying to get. But you're getting there.
> 
> What dish do you have and what are you trying to get ? Some general location info would help us also.
> 
> ...


 The location where I want the system installed is at LAT 39.7985, LONG-76.2834. I am in SE PA and right now my home system (the dish I want to set up is 5 miles away from my home) is catching satellites 72 and 61.5, if that helps? This system was just installed about a year and a half ago.

I have an older dish that was removed from my home when I upgraded to the Hopper, or it may have even been a dish before that? At one time I had three dishes on my roof! It is the DP Plus Digital LNBF P/N 151300. I have a old VIP211 I was going to try out.

We will definitely want as much HD as possible. So it sounds again like my best move would just be to have a totally new system installed? I just figured since I had this older system laying around I would try to utilize it. But anything short of what we currently have at home i am sure will be a disappointment and a regret. And then my wife will call me cheap and harass me until I get an upgraded system. LOL


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

scooper said:


> Well - you need to use the Multi- slot information area and find the satellites you're trying to get. But you're getting there.
> 
> What dish do you have and what are you trying to get ? Some general location info would help us also.
> 
> ...


I forgot the TV market location. I am located directly between Harrisburg PA, Philadelphia PA, and Baltimore MD. My closest city is Lancaster, PA. My local news network would be NBC affiliate WGAL 8.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - so your locals are probably on Eastern Arc. 

So - if you have Dish do a new install - they would probably use a 1000.2 Eastern Arc 2 LNB Dish aimed at 61.5 and 72.7.

If you have a Dish500 Dish with a DishProPlus LNB - You CAN use that, but it won't have the same signal strength as the 1000.2 EA. There's enough slop builtin that the 11.2 degree spacing can be covered by the Dish500. Just use the same numbers as the 1000.2 EA for 61.5 / 72.7 on Dishpointer. Depending whether Locals or Cable channels are more important to you, use a weak CONUS transponder on 61.5 (locals peaked) or the weakest transponder on 72.7 ( national cable channels peaked). The LNB head on the right will be the 61.5 and the left side will be 72.7 (as viewed from the back of the Dish).

This takes care of the technical side. The legalities - 
By the terms of service, with a 2nd location, you need a 2nd account. You can get around that by hauling your receiver back and forth, and telling Dish that you have changed your SERVICE Address (not your billing address). This would be easier if both locations have the same Dish / LNB setup.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

scooper said:


> Well - you need to use the Multi- slot information area and find the satellites you're trying to get. But you're getting there.
> 
> What dish do you have and what are you trying to get ? Some general location info would help us also.
> 
> ...


And I now see what you mean about finding the right satellite. I switched over to the 129W CIEL-2 / Galaxy 12 (G-12) (assuming that would be the correct one for all HD programming?) and it pointed my dish in the same direction as my one at home which is roughly 183 degrees south.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

scooper said:


> Ok - so your locals are probably on Eastern Arc.
> 
> So - if you have Dish do a new install - they would probably use a 1000.2 Eastern Arc 2 LNB Dish aimed at 61.5 and 72.7.
> 
> ...


I would say we would be more interested in cable channels over locals, my college football and her murder mystery shows. Would signal strength be a concern? I see I can buy a complete new dish as you described for $96 on Amazon. And am I safe to assume the VIP211 will work well with this new set up?

As far as legalities I am figuring on just getting the second account. Every now and then we would both want to watch TV from both locations at the same time.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Generally - All HD receivers will work with any Dish / LNB you can buy. 

If you are setting up a 2nd account, I would just let Dish deal with the installation (but then you would have a commitment).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

PappysMF said:


> Does that look correct for me to get started?


The specifications are for the wrong satellite. On dishpointer.com, you need to click on the "Multi-LNB Setups" link above the satellite drop-down and then select DISH 500+ from the same drop-down. The DISH 500 isn't exactly the same (I think the DISH 500+ points at 118 and the DISH 500 points somewhat east of that), but it is close enough on the elevation and skew parameters.

I would recommend that you use a DISH 1000.2 instead. LNBs don't seem to last forever and it is comforting to know that the dish or LNB arm isn't bent. You can use the same mast if it looks sound.


----------



## PappysMF (Sep 21, 2020)

Harsh, I see that now, thanks!

I certainly appreciate all of the help I have received from you all. I will keep you updated on which direction I go with. But it likely won’t be for another week or so. 

Thanks again!!


----------

